# Accidental litter will need homes in Maryland or surrounding area



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

If you've read any of my recent posts, you'll know that I ended up with an accidental litter from the hairless rat i rescued that was suppose to be a boy!

Born 2/23/15, there are three pups. The runt, Tiny, I think is a girl and assuming my evaluation turns out to be correct I'll be keeping her with Mamma. The two larger pups I _think_ are male and with their fur finally starting to fill in, it's looking like they're going to be agouti in color or something similarly brown. It looks like one of them has berkshire markings and a cute little white tail tip and I think the other one might be self. I've started calling them Tip and Skip. They should be ready for their new homes 4/6/15 when they're six weeks of age but rather than floundering around at the last minute to find them forever families, I thought I would see if there might be any interest now. I'd love to find them homes with someone on this forum instead of dealing with the shady people of craigslist.

Here are a couple pictures that were taken last night of the trio just to give an idea of how they're coming along. Everyone gets handled daily and I'll be spending lots of time socializing them once their eyes open and they're ready to start playing.


----------

